# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم البلاك بيرى سوفت ويير(BlackBerry Software)  وقعت في مشكل ERROR 507blackberry 8700v

## samihssain

السلام عليكم 
اخواني ارجو مساعدتكم 
عندي جهاز بلاك بيري  
8700v  
imei
357646006613607
PRD-09855_001
PIN:24FD91A7 
اردت فك شفرته
لكن وقعت في مشكل ERROR 507    
حولت تحديثه لكن اصطدم بهذه الرسالة  
ارجو منكم المساعدة 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## salihmob

قم بالتفليش علي اخر فيرجن  بواسطه الداونلودر

----------

